# I need help



## Talierin (Nov 21, 2003)

I"m working on my final project, it's going to be a little book with all of Tolkien's heraldry emblems, and I'm finding that the copies I have of them aren't big enough and look crappy when scaled down. I got J.R.R. Tolkien: Artist & Illustrator out of the library and it has a few of them so I can scan them better, but I still need the other ones. I'm waiting for "Pictures" to come in at the library, but it would be nice to know if it has what I'm looking for, if anyone has it. The emblems I still need are:

Feanor
Finrod Felegund
Beren
Earendil
Haleth
Beor
Hador
The Silmarils

Thanks!


----------



## Beleg (Nov 21, 2003)

erm, what are heraldry emblems?
Pictures?


----------



## Talierin (Nov 21, 2003)

they look like this:


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 21, 2003)

I have loads on my Silmarillion book. . . (well 6 or so) ill try somehow to scne them if i can. . . 

*Looks hopelessly at dads scanner. . .*

He'd never. . . *thinks*


----------



## Idril (Nov 21, 2003)

Have you seen this site: Emblem & Heraldry


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 21, 2003)

WOW what a fantastic site!! (Even though the guy who wrote that up was called _Måns_!  )
I also have a box-set copy of the Silmarillion, with a pull-out sheet with all the emblems on it.. 
I was actually inspired to draw my own little emblem in Art class (just for fun) based on Tolkien's conceptions; or rather the conceptions I have of his conceptions!  If I get my scanner to work properly I'd like to put it up somewhere.. *looks around for a picture gallery-thread*


----------



## Talierin (Nov 21, 2003)

Yeah, seen that site and a couple others, thanks though...
I really just want to know how many are in the book I mentioned.

And I have an old 70s boxed set of lotr with them on it, I tried scanning it but the background is shiny gold and it's all scratched up and henceforth won't work


----------



## Turin (Dec 2, 2003)

Too bad theres no heraldry emblem for the house of Hurin, that would be very awsome.


----------

